# SONY announces A6300



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2016)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/3240829197/sony-announces-24mp-a6300-mirrorless-camera

Sony has introduced the long-awaited update to its popular a6000 mirrorless camera: the a6300. Featuring a newly developed 24 Megapixel APS-C sensor and a completely revamped '4D' AF system with 425 phase-detection AF points, the a6300 sits at the top of Sony's APS-C mirrorless lineup.

Key Features:

24MP CMOS APS-C sensor with copper wiring
425-point on-sensor phase-detection AF system
11 fps continuous shooting (8fps continuous live view)
Silent shooting 
Max ISO of 51200
4K video capture up to 100 Mbps
Capable of continuous shooting at up to 11 fps with AF, the a6300's 425-point hybrid AF system features 'high-density' tracking, which dynamically activated AF points around a subject and adjusts them depending on the motion of the subject itself. The 425 phase-detect points, impressively, reach all the way out to the corners of the frame.

Perhaps the biggest news is that the a6300 is capable of uninterrupted live view at up to 8 fps, potentially addressing one of the biggest shortcomings of mirrorless cameras when it comes to fast action shooting. Traditionally, mirrorless cameras tend to show only a stop-motion sequence of last-shot images at the highest shooting frame-rate, which makes it hard to follow a subject and keep an AF point over it. Live view in between short blackouts brings the a6300 much closer to the experience of a DSLR with optical viewfinder.

At the launch event in New York this morning, Sony showed a video reminiscent of Nikon's recent DSLR vs. mirrorless comparison for fast action shooting at CES, albeit comparing the a6300 to a <$1000 DSLR. Results looked impressive, with what appeared to be usable live view in between short blackouts at 8 fps.

The a63000 is also capable of 4K video capture at up to 100 Mbps. The camera uses a 20MP (6K) region of the sensor to offer 2.4x oversampled 4K video.

*The a6300 will be available in March for $1000 body only.*

I'd say it's a *** STRIKE *** ;D 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> I'd say it's a *** STRIKE ***



The third one...


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2016)

looks like the poor guy out is wearing a Canon cap? ;D


----------



## Reality Merely Illusion (Feb 3, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/news/3240829197/sony-announces-24mp-a6300-mirrorless-camera
> 
> Sony has introduced the long-awaited update to its popular a6000 mirrorless camera: the a6300. Featuring a newly developed 24 Megapixel APS-C sensor and a completely revamped '4D' AF system with 425 phase-detection AF points, the a6300 sits at the top of Sony's APS-C mirrorless lineup.
> 
> ...



-It looks quite compelling, although I expected to see IBIS!, is this a BSI sensor btw? ( some conflicting info, but it seems like they could get the ISO into 1700-1800 territory (DXO numbers) )
-I must say that the 21 RAW buffer really disappoints me(but i guess to most people buying this camera it will not matter much)
- looking forward to see how well/bad that AF ends up being in the hands of users... (It looks quite interesting on paper)
-Compelling price and it seems canon/nikon need to give their 'entry/mid' level cameras a boost to stay competitive if this sony performs anywhere close to it's specs.

The new lenses also look like they are finally taking their e mount serious... !, I can see canon and nikon investigating mirror less more from now on. The high prices will be a problem , but I can understand it's hard to have similar pricing when the nikon/canon's been out there for so long .

If the AF brings it that much closer to DSLR/surpass some entry/mid level ,I wonder if sony is contemplating an a77II body(IBIS/Good buffer) for e-mount ( size advantage isn't really there anyway with that fast glass). Could be interesting 

For those canon 7dII/6d users(5d3 who don't intend to upgrade to the mkiv) needing/wanting 4k, adding the sony ( if it performs decent in AF with canon glass) seems interesting and fairly inexpensive (4k 120fps slow mo , slog? ). 

I really love a bit of competition , can only result in us getting '' more/better options (for less )''


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 5, 2016)

Sony seems to have some amazing ideas, but they just don't seem to be able to execute them properly.

For example the AF system looks amazing, top to bottom, corner to corner. Wow. But no joystick to navigate those points.

Plus they are still lacking the big whites such as the 400 f/2.8 ii. A 70-200 is fine for portraits, but not ideal for sport.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 5, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Sony seems to have some amazing ideas, but they just don't seem to be able to execute them properly.
> 
> For example the AF system looks amazing, top to bottom, corner to corner. Wow. But no joystick to navigate those points.
> 
> Plus they are still lacking the big whites such as the 400 f/2.8 ii. A 70-200 is fine for portraits, but not ideal for sport.



Forget "big white/Pro sports" in the context of A6300-class MILCs. Until Sony launches their A9 and long teles, that tiny user group today is still better served by large mirrorslappers. 

But almost all current APS-C DSLR users from Canon Rebels up to 70D users [not all 7D&/II users] otr Nikond D3### to D7### [but not all D500 users] would loose absolutely nothing but gain a lot by moving to a MILC like the A6300 - if it came from Canon and from nikon respectively, so they could use their existing lenses via "original" Canon or Nikon adapter (rather than metabones third party reverse-engineered dubiousness) and gradually migrate towards native shport flange-back lenses from their preferred supplier. 

"Big white users" = tinyiest of all tiny minorities, even if that group is very noisy making them appear overrepresented in this forum. [no personal attack or offense intended, just stating the obvious] ...


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 5, 2016)

Though I only briefly saw it during the press conference video, at a glance, I think I'm more impressed with how Fuji is handling digital viewfinder blackout during shooting.

That and the X-Pro 2 has the same sensor, same burst speed (with live view), and has been rated as having extremely fast AF so chances are Sony won't do any better (given that it's the same chip).
The only problem with the X-Pro 2 is it's specifically made somewhat larger than most mirrorless bodies.

The X-T2 is rumored to hit the streets this summer, Sony has until then to say that they have the best compact system on the market.


----------

